# Sending love to Mocha



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

My dearest Mochie-cat.....4 long weeks without you! 
It is a beautiful sunny day today, not even that cold. Are you plopped down at your favourite patch of grass, happily munching away? Are you waiting at the edge of the rainbow bridge to catch glimpses of your humans? Have you met some friends up there? Do you share stories about me with Berz and Spooky? Does someone cuddle you at night? Do you miss us too?

I miss hugging you and cuddling you...I miss your purrs and love bites....I miss the red marks on my arm from you treading me...I miss hearing you thump thump around the house behind me...I miss you very much in all ways....

I know you sneak back here from time to time; thank you for that! ...and I know when you and I are both ready, you will help me find a new fur-baby to love....but know you will ALWAYS be my Forever Baby....my favourite Pokie-cat. I love you Mocha!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

oh, Mochas Mommy, this makes me cry.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

So so hard, I am sending you cyber hugs, right there with you, it's been one hard week here without my Teddy baby...


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Mocha's Mommy, that's so beautiful. It made me cry too. (((Hugs))) for you and Speechie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mocha's Mommy, What a BEAUTIFUL Tribute to Mocha...
(((HUGS))) ♡♡♡


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Big hugs to all of you who lost your kitty recently.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

This is such a sweet note, it made me cry too. I just lost one of my boys 2 months ago, but some days it feels like it was yesterday. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

NOLAKitties said:


> Big hugs to all of you who lost your kitty recently.


i second that

isn't it amazing how little animal can bring out all these emotions in all of us


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for sharing my grief ~ all of our grief together ~ and for all the hugs. I have shed so many tears these last 28 days, not a day goes by that I haven't cried for her. 

I have been very fortunate not to have lost anyone really close to me since my Grandfather in 1978. When I lost Berz, my childhood cat, in 1987, it hurt...but I had already had 2.5 years away from him when I moved for university. Spooky was an outdoor only, feral cat who only liked me. Mocha came into my life when my own children were teenagers...so she became my baby. My son and his fiance had a photo-blanket made for me for Christmas...."Mocha" sits at the end of my bed.

I really appreciate being able to share my grief with others who understand how much a pet can mean to you and how difficult it is to lose that fur-baby! Thank you all so much! ((((hugs))))

:heart


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

She was a gorgeous cat! What lovely markings, reminds me of my long gone Sydney. 
Glad you have that photo blanket, really nice idea!


----------



## Amcoffeegirl (Aug 7, 2013)

I have been staying away from this area of the forum because I knew I would be in tears after reading it. It is so sad because they really do give so much to us. Losing a pet is like losing a dear friend. I know they appreciate sharing this life with us. Take care everyday.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

oh, mochas mommy! we saw that same rainbow over seattle yesterday and also took a picture of it! it was a sign to us ALL that our babies really are waiting for us at the rainbow bridge. :angel (not that i want to jinx myself - OK i'm doing it, anyway - but i am so eager to see our babies again all young and healthy and happy)

and that was so thoughtful of your son and fiance to make that blanket for you. and oh my gosh, mocha looks like such a big hunk of pure love! gorgeous gorgeous kitty. 

i want to thank you as well for your incredibly comforting words to me and my hubby chuck72 for our loss of lucy on new year's day. i am so grateful to everyone on this forum for holding our hands in our time of grief. i hope we all provide that same comfort to you. none of us are alone in experiencing the heartache, and reminders that we gave our fur kids so much love while they were in this world are so helpful. and you definitely gave mocha several lifetimes worth of love.

and i do believe when our kitties at the rainbow bridge do finally think about taking a break from all their play (i mean, who can blame them for having a good time up there, right?)rcat, they will lead us to the next feline soul who needs us as much as we need them, and they will help heal our hearts over time.

hugs and kisses to you mochas mommy!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Maggie23....I am so happy to hear that Lucy sent you a rainbow already! Mocha's was a beautiful one and I find looking at the picture to be healing.... I am sure you can relate! I was so stricken when chuck72 posted about Lucy as her symptoms sounded exactly like Mocha's and I knew if that were so, it would not be easy or pleasant for Lucy or you both to go through. Those last hours are the hardest and I don't wish that upon anyone.

Mocha was an enormously loving cat and very attached to me. She always slept cuddled in my arm at night, she sat in the window waiting for me to come home from work to race and greet me, she'd howl as I took a shower then rub herself all over my legs when I got out to help dry me off (or to take a lazy-cat's-bath). My son said she pouted majorly when I went on a trip and would make Garfield look like a nice cat! She literally was my baby. I am sure she is at that bridge racing around in the grass. She rarely went outside here and is probably glaring down at me wondering why we always told her it was dangerous outside! 

I am sure she is up there with Lucy and Teddy racing around figuring things out! ((((hugs to everyone))))) Thanks for sharing our grief with us...hopefully some day soon you will be able to share out excitement and joy as we welcome a new fur-baby into our lives!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

:sniff sniff:

We know exactly what you mean.
I still feel that way about my two I had to say goodbye to in 2012. Miss miss every day...Miss miss everything about them....

:sniff sniff:


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Missing you....and the large piece of my heart you took with you. :luv

It has been 5 long weeks - 35 very long days and extremely long nights - since I held you in my arms. My heart cries out for you. My tears rain down every day. I would do anything to have you back again.....
My beloved Mocha!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Gentle hugs to you, it has been two weeks here and I'm still shattered...
Sending you love and light, may those tears that fall heal your heart someday


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

hang in there, mocha's mommy and speechie! keep imagining your babies romping around all healthy and whole again and waiting for you at the rainbow bridge. they will be waiting for you with open paws when the time comes. our love for all our babies will never die. :love2


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Dearest Mocha,
It's been 6 long weeks now and I am slowly coming to accept living with your spirit. I do tremendously miss cuddling you and playing with you. I know you have been visiting often; I can smell your scent stronger in our room at different times, usually your favourite "Mommy-loving-times". I know you cuddled me last night...I felt your little love-bite this morning and almost expected to see you sitting there beside me when I opened my eyes. I've been thinking about getting a tattoo of a cat heart with your name...

I hope you are having fun at the Bridge too and making lots of new friends. I know you are very loving and hope you are helping all the other kitties transition to the Rainbow Life. Please keep visiting and hopefully I will learn to see you as well as feel you. 

I will love you always and forever...

Your Forever Mommy!


The moment that you died
my heart was torn in two
one side filled with heartache,
the other died with you!

I often lie awake at night,
when the world is fast asleep, and
take a walk down memory lane,
with tears upon my cheeks.

Remembering you is easy,
I do it every day,
but missing you is heartache
that never goes away.

I hold you tightly within my heart
and there you will remain.
Until the joyous day arrives,
That we will meet again!


(Thanks for this forum so I can "talk" to my Mocha! If it is okay, I'd love to use this thread just to keep her "alive" for me...I really don't have that outlet in real life...not a lot of understanding. No need to reply...for now, I just feel better when I do this, rather than talk to her spirit and get "looks".)


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Mocha's Mommy, you keep posting and talking to Mocha' for as long as you want.

It's been over a year for the 2 I had to set free to the Bridge, and I talk to them all the time...

We all understand... 
Hugs....


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

marie5890 said:


> Mocha's Mommy, you keep posting and talking to Mocha' for as long as you want.
> 
> We all understand...
> Hugs....


^^^
This. 
I know, it is so hard, this is a safe place to feel and express what you need to...
Here thinking of you and mocha, hoping she is grooming my sweet kitty


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

My angel also sleeps in the curve of my arm at night like mocha!  
Kindred spirits apparently. I would have loved to have lucy sleep in my other arm, but unfortunately angel wouldnt let her up on the bed. :-( lucy was such an easy going girl luckily and accepted it. However, if she saw me lying on the floor, she would sidle on over and lie down next to me while angel wasn't looking. The sly girl!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mocha's Mommy, Hugs across the miles...
And gentle caresses sent for Mocha, via 'The Powers That Be'...


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Love the poem tribute. The other day a friend who lost two dogs within a year told me that he could feel one of his dog's spirit lingered around him too for about a month or so after he passed away. Losing a pet s like losing a part of ourselves. I hope time will eventually heal your pain. *hugs*


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It is so NICE to know that there are others who understand the grief I am going through but feel I have to hide from people in my life. My mom understands I can feel Mocha's spirit....I think the rest of my family think I have been sniffing catnip! 

When my heart heals a bit more and I feel stronger, I want to create a book about Mocha. I'll have my letter to her (all 9 long pages) with photos and I also want to put the poems that have been helping me through this....maybe as a chronological "story" of coming to terms with losing her. 

Thanks for being a safe place to work through my grief and start healing so I am able to move on and be a Forever Mommy to another Fur-Baby someday. You all are GREAT!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh Mochas Mom,
We are here for each other on this site. Help in advice, holds hands when needed and cry together....

I am still in the works of putting together my "Love Love Miss Miss" wall of rememberance...


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I cry every time I visit this forum. I cry for all the furry friends that I miss, everyone of them even 40 years ago so fresh in my mind. I come to let you know that there are many who feel for you, would like to hug you, and tell you that the pain will gradually get fainter and your wonderful memories will stay fresh.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

7 weeks....49 days....

Since you went to Heaven....
...My arms are empty and aching to hold you, 
...My heart is broken and lonely,
...My eyes constantly seek you,
...My ears strain to hear your comforting sounds,
...My days are long and my nights are unbearable.

My heart cries for you,
Tears silently flow down my face,
Sometimes they aren't so silent,
I miss you more than imaginable.

To me...you were more than "just a cat"....
You were my baby
I loved you unconditionally
and know you loved me back.

My heart grieves for my loss,
Hoping it really was your time,
That you forgive me for those last days,
And that you are healthy again.

Tomorrow won't be much better....


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you for all the compassion everyone has been showing! 

Thank you catowneragain for your kind comments!

You are all truly Godsends and I am so very thankful for this place to share my grief. ... Otherwise it would be all bottled in and only expressed in private....there is no compassion or outlet in real life for me. So thanks everyone....and I truly hope all our babies are playing together while they wait for us...because your babies will also understand the heartache of losing their beloved Forever Mommy too!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Now you have me crying again!! I am glad you can come here to write and seek solace, I am so sorry things are so painful still. I pray that you find peace someday. I am sure Mocha knew you did all you could to help. My diabetic kitty, Sydney, died about 10 years ago, and it was just such a shock and whisking her in to the ER vets. It was so traumatic and I worried for a long time with what ifs,...it took a while to heal. Be gentle with yourself and take comfort in knowing you were well and truly loved and so was your sweet baby


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I understand MM.

When the grief grips me over my two, I remind myself that they are feeling much better now, then they did towards the end of their lives. It doesnt take away all the pain of missing them, but it does take a bit of the edge off....

My avatar is on it's side. Under the white stones on the left is where the remains of my Blues is, under the white stones on the right, my Rhythm.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

My beloved Mochie....

Your Mommy still misses you terribly. I know Daddy misses you too, but he is just big and grouchy. I hope you didn't hear the mean things he said to Mommy this week about my grief for you. You were a VERY important part of my life for 11 years and my heart will always have your paw prints on it; you will always have a huge chunk of my heart forever and ever. It has been 8 weeks/56 days since you left for a new life at the Rainbow Bridge. I hope you are happy there, even though we are apart. I guess you have been lectured enough about letting me feel you when you visit; I haven't felt you in a while now. But I know you still visit as I can smell your scent when you have been on your big strong cat post. I love you Mochie and miss you terribly! 

Love your Forever Mommy!

I stood by your bed last night,
I came to have a peep.
I saw that you were crying....
You found it hard to sleep.

I whispered to you softly,
as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me! I haven't left you....
I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here!"

I was close to you at breakfast 
as I watched you pour coffee,
You were thinking of the many times
your hands reached down to me!

I was with you at my memorial today,
You tend it with such care,
I just want you to know that,
"I am not really in there."

You sat there very quietly,
then smiled, I think you knew
In the stillness of that moment,
I was very close to you!

I'm here so close beside you, 
so near you every day,
believe me when I tell you,
"I never went away!"


I love you!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

You've got me crying again, gentle hugs, friend....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mocha's Mommy, Big HUG for you


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you so mucch Speechie and 10cats. (((hugs)))

I am sure Mochie is up there looking down...well..when she isn't busy playing with Teddy and all her new friends! 

Thank you so much everyone for all your empathy and compassion since Mocha passed. I cannot express how much this means to me to have this connection that accepts grief for a beloved pet and is so supportive! A million/billion/gazillion purrs to you all!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Right back atcha, people irl don't want to see yet another picture of my dead kitten and hear me chatter about how much we loved him, even though we had him for only one month. It is nice it have a safe place to share.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Mocha's mom - And Zipper!! I'm sure my Zipper would love Mocha and sweet Teddy! She was such a sociable cat! Never met anyone she didn't like.....except Jack.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Teddy probably ran right up to Zipper and head butted her a welcome, he was sweet like that


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Its comforting to think that our kitties are there for each other just as we are here for each other.... 

They are not alone and neither are we...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am sure Mocha, Lucy, Zipper, and Teddy are all having a great time getting to know each other and being best friends...knowing their Forever Humans are here supporting each other. It makes me feel better knowing Mocha isn't lonely up there - as an indoor only cat she had a very limited circle of humans and only Tela (my son's cat)...but Tela and Mocha were never close to considering being friends. 

Speechie, I went through the "acceptable timeline for grieving" argument this week as well....with my husband/adult children. It hurt...but my message to them was that if they loved me it shouldn't matter how long or for whom I was grieving, the grief I am feeling is MY feelings and a compassionate, empathetic person would look not judge what I was grieving for, but help me because they cared for me. Then I didn't talk to them! (Mocha was an excellent teacher for how to give a cold glare and ice cold shoulder!)


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Gentle hugs, that had to be hard. 
I now am looking at kittens, but waiting, stuck in limbo. Still sad, but want to welcome a new friend, but can't yet...so I'm driving everyone nuts talking about it
:neutral:


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks....feel free to drive us all nuts with your talk about a new kitten. I can certainly relate!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

MM,
Im sorry that you are on the receiving end of that. There is no timeline of grief. No right or wrong way. 
It does make it harder though, when others, whom we love, question how we grieve.

HUGS


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Dearest Mocha,

Today has been difficult...it has been 9 weeks since you left and I am beginning to accept I won't see you. You haven't been visiting and I so rarely smell your scent anymore. I know you need to live your new life and don't always have time to come to comfort me...but today was hard. Everything reminded me of you on our last morning together today....the same cold weather/clear sky, I had to drive by that vet office 4 times today, the sun glinting off my windshield, a video someone posted of a cat that looked exactly like you swatting a dolphin on Facebook....I even found one of your tri-coloured hairs this morning. I miss you Mocha...a lot. But I am sure you know I am not crying as much when I think of you....I just miss you and miss your spirit visiting me. I hope and pray that means you are okay and enjoying your new life a lot. I hope and pray you have made new friends to play with and care for. And, most of all, I hope and pray you remember me with love too.

Your forever Mommy


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sending you comfort and a gentle hug,...I still ache for my kitten, too...it is getting easier, but I just miss him so much


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Gentle hugs.....
Missing them, their very physical presence, is very very hard.

I call them the "intense miss miss" moments....


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Dearest Mocha,

Today marks 10 long weeks since you passed. It was a semi-cloudy morning with the sun in the east and rain to the north. I am sure you seen the rain if you were visiting your post looking out your window. As I was driving this morning, I searched for your rainbow but didn't see it. I hope that means you were either busy snoozing, curled up somewhere warm in Heaven or "visiting". I seen a new cat walking through your backyard the other day and could almost see you hunting him, making sure he left your yard. Then the little birds were in the tree branches outside your window...and I could almost hear your "meh meh"ing and see your big black tail flicking as you tracked them.

I miss you dearly and would give anything for just one more day..,,but have to content myself with memories and occasionally your presence. Even Daddy has admitted the house is lonely without you. I hope you are happy and playing nicely with all the other cats up there. I love you my Mochie....are you coming for a cuddle tonight while I sleep? I am thankful for the 11 years of love we shared and all the cuddles and plays. I am thankful for the love we shared and the memories that flow down my cheeks each day that passes without you.....

Love always,
Your Forever Mommy










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

MM, this made me cry. It's been almost 4 months since I lost Jem and I still think about him every day. Hugs to you, you're not alone. And I'm sure Mocha and Jem are playing together wherever they are.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

It's been nearly 10 months since I lost my mum. Some days I'm ok but others my heart and soul just ache and I'm overwhelmed with grief. My mum always said she wasn't a pet person but she really took to Yuki. Maybe she's enjoying snuggling with all your fur babies over the rainbow bridge  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

*11 weeks now....*

My sweet Mochie Cat,

Today marks 11 weeks since you had to leave our home and my arms....the number seems a lot smaller than the forever that this feels. I know you are looking down and watching over me....but I really miss you visiting as I rarely sense you around any more. That is the hardest to bear as I now must truly face your being gone. I did make it one whole day without crying for you this week, so that is an improvement. But last night and today are hard... 

Today is a beautiful sunny day...the type you would be parked at the patio door waiting to thump down the stairs to your favourite patch of grass and then to have a huge roll on the pavement to scratch your back before coming back in to spend hours looking out the window. 

I hope you are enjoying a nice warm place to watch the world from Heaven.

Missing you always,

Your Forever Mommy
:heart


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh I relate. Cry so often over my loss last year. Mocha you were so loved and I bet you knew it.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thinking of you this Friday night...


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks catowneragain and speechie. 

I had always thought of Mocha as the last cat I would ever have...she was only 11 and I know cats live long lives. She was always healthy, indoor only...I really thought I'd have her for at least 5-8 more years and be retired and traveling all over. For her to go from seemingly healthy to gone in 14 days.....well, it has been difficult. I know I did my best for her in the end, but I still feel incredibly guilty about everything in her last days and the final decision to let her go. She was loved very much....and the house is very empty now. My last child moved out, with his cat, the day before she got sick; my husband works a lot of night shifts and weekends; Mocha kept me company. Even if I could convince myself, it isn't the right time for a new kitty.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Someday you will visit a shelter and a furbaby will speak to your heart. I was with a customer the other day at the shelter and she was in tears talking about her senior tabby cat she'd had for 17 years and how she had to let him go the past week.

She had no intention of adopting but then I told her about the healing power of my Coco, my first foster that we took in a few days before Zipper died. Coco turned out to be my first foster failure because she was such a joy to have around in the midst of mourning over Zipper. The woman spent a couple hours with me talking, reliving and retelling stories of her sweet cat and healing and finally chose a young female black cat. Nothing like her baby that passed. She was overjoyed and thankful and had an ear to ear grin on her face when she left. I can only imagine her happiness with the new love in her life.

Consider visiting a shelter - just to visit. If someone speaks to your heart then listen - you might just find be able to provide a happily ever after for him or her.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for sharing my grief with me....but I will no longer be posting my messages to Mocha here. You have all been wonderful and I hope our pets continue to be friends at the Bridge. 

Thanks again for helping me through these tough weeks.
((((hugs))))
((((thumping off)))))


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mochas Mommy NEVER EVER feel like you can't share your feelings here!!
Many, Many of us have lost our Special Furbabies...
We know what grief is...
And what's its like to try and work through it...
I so wish I'd known about this place when I lost five of my 'Babies' all wihin a year...
I was devastated...
Its wonderful that a place like this exists...
That you know, that people 'Get It' and you're not alone.
Hugs and Prayers
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I have to share this as it truly touched my heart and gives hope.

I have been missing Mocha and trying my best to keep my promise....and it has been hard having no one to talk to about missing her that actually understands what I am going through. I was talking to Mocha this evening about the silent hug picture. And I told her the kitty in it "looks a lot like you...and we only have silent hugs left. I wish I could still feel you around; I do smell your scent, but I miss feeling you. I have no idea what it is like to be you now...do you get to feel me near you? Do you get to follow me around during the day and be with me? I wish I knew Mochie because I miss you so very much and it would be so comforting to know you still are here in your spirit form." 

I was sad and walked downstairs...then I looked out the window and the weeks long rain/snow let up and there was a gorgeous rainbow. We live in a RAIN zone, where rainbows have little chance. I feel like Mocha has sent me a message that she is still here. 

Thanks for listening....


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow, goosebumps!! She is still with you in spirit for sure. 
I believe Teddy is watching over us as we move forward,...painful, yet comforting at the same time....
Gentle hugs friend, and please know I am eager to support you through your tears right now. I understand that people don't always get it in real life...


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I get it. The other day I felt my little dog's presence and swore I saw a shadow of him in my hallway. I wouldn't tell anyone but it sure stuck with me. I agree that we don't know everything and there is a spiritual world.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mocha's Mommy,
I really love the "Silent Hug" picture...
In my life, I've done a lot of silent screams of grief...
It does get better, slowly...
Hugs and Prayers
Sharon


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh I am a firm believer in the spiritual message the unexpected rainbow brings.

I had the experience of a full bow rainbow last fall as we literally were going out the door to the vet's with my Harmony. Im still anxious over her well-being, but I took it as a message that things are getting better


----------



## maggiepie (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry! She sounds like a sweet baby, that poem broke my heart completely


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Mocha - wishing you lots of strength. She knows how much you love her.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Today marks 100 days and I still miss her terribly. It is even more bittersweet as we are currently in Chile on a cruise and I don't sense her here. She always hated when we went away and would pout the entire time we were gone ... And a few days after we returned. 

I love you, Mocha....ll


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Still here with tears fresh tonight. Hugs for you, prayers for peace in your heart.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

A big piece of our heart goes with them to the bridge doesn't it?

HUGS!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Tonight is a hard night. I have tried all day to stay positive, but....

It is 6 months since Mocha passed.
I feel guilty that I am used to her not being here for me now...
and guilty about Luna coming in two days....
But I know Mocha would want me to love again, so I will do my best to let Luna into my heart too. 

Tonight I would like to share a very short movie trailer I made for Mocha (it was an iMovie app workshop and the movie just happened). Loving Mocha - Movie

To my Mocha....Mommy still loves you with all her heart. Stay safe and happy in Rainbow Heaven and...when you have time...let me know you still love me and are around. xoxoxox


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Carrie...That is such a Beautiful Tribute to Mocha...
And beautifully done...
Hugs and Special Prayers tonight...
Sharon


----------



## Siskin (Nov 2, 2013)

This is so sweet  You are an angel in disguise.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

They always stay in our hearts forever. It is such a special bond and love. After all these years and then losing such treasured pals, I have decided that maybe it is a good idea to give that love to a new one. It is not a betrayal but a cycle of life. And there are so many animals that need love out there.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

How beautiful Mochas Mommy! 

I think all of us who have lost a beloved pet know that sense of guilt and the feeling that you're betraying the kitty that passed away. I adopted my girls 1 and 2 months after my first kitty passed away. But we don't have a limited amount of love that we have to fit everyone into, so none of the kitties are competing with each other. 

The part of your heart that Mocha occupies is untouchable. Your heart expands with every new kitty, so there's always room to love the new ones, while the ones who are no longer with us still have their special place. Just because you're thinking about Luna and Mystik doesn't mean you love Mocha any less. 

And wouldn't she be be sad knowing that there are kitties out there who aren't benefiting from sharing your heart and home the way that she did? 

I say this, but I also know that even if we accept this rationally, it may not make things any easier emotionally. Sending lots of cyber hugs!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Carrie, beautiful just beautiful.

And Mocha isnt jealous that you are giving her siblings. She knows you havent, and could never forget her. How could you? You gave her the greatest gifts of all, love, and when the time came, you sacrificed your heart so she would not suffer.

How can one ever forget the one the sacrificed their very heart for? Simple, they cant.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone....I say with tears in my eyes again. I am truly blessed to have had good CF Friends like you all to support me through my grief and the coming of the new kittens.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Mocha,

I just know you are very proud of your Momma. She has giving you a wonderful living legacy with the things she has learned because of you. Your illness was not in vain. Something good did come from it.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Bless you!! This has made me cry but in a positive way. You will be together again. Hope your Mocha now knows my Oz really well.


----------

